# IBS-D and overheating



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it just me or is there more out there with this problem, if I get overheated I flare up, I get crampy, I get D, and I'm sweating so much.I feel wierd when I try to explain it to someone at home when they get frustrated cause I cant do much in the heat cause I flare up if I get overheated, and I was wondering who else has it or if im alone and if someone else has it how do I get cooled down. Another weird thing that happens is when I go to take a bath I will hear the running water and get crampy with a little flare up so I have to visit the toilet again before I can take a bath anyone else has these problems or am I alone? And what can I do to stop this from happening both in the heat and when I go to take a bath?


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

can anyone help me?


----------

